# Uechi vs. Shohei.



## arnisador (Feb 13, 2006)

My understanding is that Shohei-ryu, which splintered off from Uechi-ryu after the second grandmaster's death, is virtually identical to Uechi-ryu. A Wikipedian indicates that Shohei now has entirely different kata Uechi. Can anyone comment on this?


----------



## uechidrew (Feb 19, 2006)

To my knowledge Shohei-ryu practices the same 8 Kata.  The major difference is in the pre-arranged exercises or partner drills.  I have studdied Uechi-ryu for 6 years and have trained with people from other organizations.  The major differnces were in pre-arranged kumite drills and Sanchin.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks! That's what I had thought. How is Sanchin different?


----------



## uechidrew (Feb 20, 2006)

From what I have witnessed some of the orgs do a very fast sanchin that seems very loose.  In others, Sanchin is done with at a very controlled speed with dynamic tension.  We spend a lot of time learning how to breathe.  It is hard to explain in type, all I know is that when I look at videos posted on the web with Uechi practitioners doing Sanchin, it does not look like our version.  I am trying to be as PC as possible as to not offend anyone but the differences could be from the watering down of the system in the west.  I am not saying we do Sanchin any better, ok maybe I am, but that is just my opinion.  :supcool:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 22, 2006)

Ah, thanks! There is so much variation in how Sanchin is done. I usually think of Uechi as being at a 'softer' end, relative to, say, the Goju version.

The posts on Wikipedia prompting this discussion also suggested that there is Mantis and Cobra influence in Uechi. Apparently the alleged mantis influence was from Southern Mantis, which is not a mantis style at all (more Dragon). I also don't think there's a Chinese Cobra style, but perhaps it is a subset of the more general Snake style.


----------



## uechidrew (Feb 23, 2006)

I think it al depends on who is doing Sanchin.  A nice example of the Sanchin I am talking about can be seen on the video that was put out with the Three majo styles of Okinawan Karate.  *OKINAWA KARATE VIDEO *by yoe incorparated.  If you get a chance I highly recomend watching this video espeacially the part on Uechi-Ryu with the demonstrations by Kiyohise and Narahiro Shinjo.  I think you will change your opinion on Uechi Sanchin being soft.  As I said before the Sanchin clips I have found on the internet do not look the same as how we practice.   
You statement about there being Southern Mantis "more dragon" would fit with the three animal styles that Uechi-Ryu is allegedly based on - Crane, Tiger, Dragon. 
Here is a link to yoe inc. This video is excellent, it shows good examples of all three Okinawan styles: Uechi-Ryu, Goju-Ryu, and Shorin-Ryu

http://www.yoe-inc.com/Karate/karate.htm


----------

